# Sylvan 15 Foot V-Haul - modifications



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2011)

I live in Toronto Canada and in April of 2011 purchased my used 15 Foot Sylvan V-Haul, 80's vintage and 20 HP Johnson 1989 2 Stroke and trailer. Boat was fairly functional with a nice, flat floor, sat stable in water. However, the space wasn't utilized efficiently so I gutted the inside of the boat to make it how I want it. Everything on the inside went, except the floor which was in good condition and solid. 

Started the re-build on Dec 10th and have made great progress. This site has been a very valuable resource for me to get ideas and tips. I want to thank everyone for taking the time to post and share your experience. It has helped me greatly, and has also inspired me to post to the community in case I can be of help to someone some day. 

Also, the site seems to be a really cool place with like minded people who share a passion for boating, fishing and enjoying life on the water. Seems like everyone here takes a lot of pride. Thanks everyone, your comments and suggestions are appreciated. Pictures to be posted...

PS - looks like my photos have been posted from most recent to earliest. Please view progress of project from bottom up. sorry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 19, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I live in Toronto Canada and in April of 2011 purchased my used 15 Foot Sylvan V-Haul, 80's vintage and 20 HP Johnson 1989 2 Stroke and trailer. Boat was fairly functional with a nice, flat floor, sat stable in water. However, the space wasn't utilized efficiently so I gutted the inside of the boat to make it how I want it. Everything on the inside went, except the floor which was in good condition and solid.
> 
> Started the re-build on Dec 10th and have made great progress. This site has been a very valuable resource for me to get ideas and tips. I want to thank everyone for taking the time to post and share your experience. It has helped me greatly, and has also inspired me to post to the community in case I can be of help to someone some day.
> 
> ...


No worry Stefan, we will sort it all out. Welcome to Tin Boats & keep the pics coming. Biggest suggestion is to "think things 
through". Lots of super people here, and as you have discovered already, some very knowledgeable people.....Jerry


----------



## Macattack (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting your project. I'm doing a 16' Sylvan. I gutted it as well (see pics on my project). I got the outside painted. Got the trailer painted and lights fixed on it. I'm lowering the trailer tomorrow to make it easier to launch. I'm going to put in the floor soon and begin building up from there. I'll keep on eye on your project to keep me motivated. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Jerry and MacAttack! 
MacAttack that's awesome you're doing a Sylvan re-build. Sounds like a real big projects. I'm going to check it out right now and will post on your board.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice project you got going there. Like Jonboat said lots........ of knowledgeable people here don't be afraid to ask questions along the way.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 20, 2011)

how do you plan to waterproof your lumber? if you plan to use thompsons water seal send me a PM, i want to give you some info to think about and do not want to clutter up your thread with my input. or you could search my threads and find it there. anyways your boat is looking real good, ive been looking for one just like it for a second boat and future project once i finish up mine.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2011)

shawnfish said:


> how do you plan to waterproof your lumber? if you plan to use thompsons water seal send me a PM, i want to give you some info to think about and do not want to clutter up your thread with my input. or you could search my threads and find it there. anyways your boat is looking real good, ive been looking for one just like it for a second boat and future project once i finish up mine.



shawnfish thank you for giving me a heads up re-Thompson's Water Seal. I looked through your postings and saw possible issues with Thompson's interacting with Aluminum. Also, Thompson's responding to your inquiry and not endorsing their product for marine specific purposes. It's good to know. I plan on water proofing with the Helmsman product line. It seems to be popular here and doesn't cause problems with the glue adhering.


----------



## Macattack (Jan 4, 2012)

Any progress Stephen?


----------



## LonLB (Jan 5, 2012)

Stefan said:


> shawnfish said:
> 
> 
> > how do you plan to waterproof your lumber? if you plan to use thompsons water seal send me a PM, i want to give you some info to think about and do not want to clutter up your thread with my input. or you could search my threads and find it there. anyways your boat is looking real good, ive been looking for one just like it for a second boat and future project once i finish up mine.
> ...




I'm using Thompson's on all of my wood, then coating in paint. On exterior rated Ply. I saw this same technique used on a boat similar to yours, and that boats decking was as good as new after at least 15 years.
5 more years and it was still solid as ever (didn't actually inspect it through these 5 years). And those last 5 years, it was stored outside, with no cover. Again, still solid.

No reaction with the aluminum what so ever.

Now, that's not to say that someone else may have had issues, but I know how "issues" spread on the internet. My use of it is based on close personal experience. The boat above was my fathers, and I fished out of it myself for years. Oh, and in his boat, it was with cheap, pine type plywood. Still lasted.

Also, I worked for a boat builder. The were building pontoons with exposed wood on the decks. The division I worked for build fiberglass sport boats. Coated in fiberglass resin and/or glass, the fiberglass boats had MUCH more issues with their wood, than did the exposed, uncoated wood of the pontoons.
Again personal experience.

Now with all that said, my _theory_ is that you can, and will never realiably seal something 100%. So, it becomes important for it to be able to dry....Sealed, it isn't able to dry.


----------



## BillG (Jan 7, 2012)

I just painted all my wood with exterior porch paint. It was painted when I got it and it was 32 years old. I plan on posting my rebuild soon.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2012)

The boat has been completed. 

In / Out / Circulation livewells converted from Coleman Coolers.
Completely re-wired, 2 bilge pumps, nav lights, two fishfinders, spot light.
Aluminum Diamond Plate siding, new carpeting on hatches, piano hines to open / close. 

Will be picking up and installing more accessories, such as tri rod holder, cannon rail tracks for down riggers and more.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks great. I'm jealous because I'm not finished yet and won't be for a while yet.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Looks great. I'm jealous because I'm not finished yet and won't be for a while yet.




THANK YOU for the compliment. I looked through your project and your re-build is complicated and a lot to be done. THe guts of my boat were in pretty decent shape which made it a lot easier.

I am really glad I went with the aluminum diamond plate accent. Worth the effort and gives a much nicer look than carpet right through. I found a place that sold it for $4 a sq / foot, but they even cut it down to the measurments I needed


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 23, 2012)

That turned out awesome =D> great job


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2012)

more pics of boat - 

Can anyone offer suggestions on the best way to fill in small holes (less than dime sized) in the aluminum of the gunnels(SP) that the previous owner drilled

Best I could find was brazing the holes shut, but for that I would need to buy an oxygen and torch kit to get the propane hot enough to braze with. There has got to be an easier way. Filling in these holes will give the boat a much cleaner and finished look - will take away those imperfections..

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## DCFISH (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome build man, the diamond plate looks great. I'll be borrowing some ideas as a get going on mine. Are you sure your boat is a Sylvan and not a Starcraft? It looks identical to my Starcraft Mariner. Anyway nice job!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2012)

DCFISH said:


> Awesome build man, the diamond plate looks great. I'll be borrowing some ideas as a get going on mine. Are you sure your boat is a Sylvan and not a Starcraft? It looks identical to my Starcraft Mariner. Anyway nice job!




Thank you, yup its a Sylvan for sure, has a plate on the back with a Sylvan mark and Serial #.. maybe the Starcrafts and Sylvans were rolled off the same line, just badged differently? 

The diamond plate really gave the boat a good clean look. I used self tapping galvanized screws to secure it. The trim pieces are vinyl siding pieces used for houses... Very inexpensive, come in 12 foot lengths, are waterproof and give a good clean finish on the bottom / top edges - you can buy at any Lowes or H.Depot.. Also, I secured the diamond plate into the top / bottom portions of the plywood, so the trim pieces would hide the self tapping screws. This way they weren't in the middle of the plating which kept the look very clean and consistent. 

If you are going with Diamond Plating, try to find a wholesaler supplier that will cut it down to measure with presses. Not only will the price be a lot better, the cuts will be a lot cleaner and it'll make your life a lot easier not having to make all the cuts with a blade

Looking forward to seeing how your project turns out...


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 6, 2013)

DCFISH said:


> Awesome build man, the diamond plate looks great. I'll be borrowing some ideas as a get going on mine. Are you sure your boat is a Sylvan and not a Starcraft? It looks identical to my Starcraft Mariner. Anyway nice job!



As I was looking at the pictures, I was thinking the same thing. I'll definatley be "borrowing some ideas for my Starcraft.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2013)

GA1dad said:


> DCFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome build man, the diamond plate looks great. I'll be borrowing some ideas as a get going on mine. Are you sure your boat is a Sylvan and not a Starcraft? It looks identical to my Starcraft Mariner. Anyway nice job!
> ...





GA1Dad - if you plan on using Diamond Plate I came across this awesome site - "Perchin" on Tinboats in "Material Links for your conversion" forum posted :

for diamond plate - https://www.quickshipmetals.com/diamond-plate/aluminum-diamond-plate.html


As an update - the Diamond Plating and Contact cement used to bind the carpet held up great after one season of solid fishing. Lots of water and sun exposure. I am still improving it slowly, to do over the winter:

1-install a horn
2-install indepenent switches and power for cooler live well pumps
3 Run all wiring through PVC conduit to be installed underneath the gunnels, out of site
4 Install LED flexible strip accent lighting underneath the gunnels
5 Solder all wire joints (better connection than crimping) taught myself how to solder over the holidays
6 Accent paint gunnels black, and clear coat, fill all holes in gunnels drilled by previous owner with metal putty
7 new prop, engine cleanup and carb rebuild
8 small cosmetic touch ups

I'll post more pics as the improvements come. I hope some of my pics helped , ty for looking and for you comments


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 6, 2013)

I like #4- accent lighting under the gunnels,,,, awesome idea that I'd have never thought of!!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2013)

GA1dad said:


> I like #4- accent lighting under the gunnels,,,, awesome idea that I'd have never thought of!!



i got the idea from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVc8sJzjDIc

if you go on Ebay and type in "flexible LED strips" or "flexible LED lighting" you can get rolls for a pretty good price. you can even get lights that are multi colored with a remote module, so you can turn them on / off, or change the color with the push of a button. 

do you have the same boat as mine?


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 6, 2013)

Watched the video,,, that's pretty cool. My boat is not exactly the same, but dang close. It's a Starcraft.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 26, 2013)

GA1dad said:


> Watched the video,,, that's pretty cool. My boat is not exactly the same, but dang close. It's a Starcraft.



Awesome, you can do so much with that boat. I stared for a long time and looked through many posts to poach ideas. This site helped me so much. 

The biggest problem is finding time to work on it. When you start to see results you really start getting motivated because your fishing machine begins to come together. I think you've got a real great rig there and it'll be great to see what you do with it. Definately post pics as you progress


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2013)

Transom upgrade, more pics to come. 

Cleaned up all the holes the previous boat owner drilled through. No more wires going through the transom. The transducer cables for the fish finder now run through a conduit that goes over top the transom at a 90 degree crest.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 15, 2015)

Stefan said:


> DaveInGA said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. I'm jealous because I'm not finished yet and won't be for a while yet.
> ...



I really like the look too. =D> What kind of store did you get it from? Like a Home Depot type store or what?


----------

